

Need a new Screensharing tool - husky

As I&#x27;m sure many of you do, we totally rely on audio chat and screensharing to enable our remote working.<p>Skype has been our default tool since around 2009 but it&#x27;s now starting to get a little too unreliable - cutting out&#x2F;poor quality video etc.<p>Has anyone had success with any other tools that they could please recommend? It&#x27;s purely pair programming although sometimes we do invite other people onto the calls...
======
larsggu
Try [http://screenhero.com](http://screenhero.com). Seems pretty good (and has
multiplayer).

------
srix
Try Hangout with screen sharing. Way better than skype.

------
dhaya
Did you try join.me? It has a small footprint and is easy to install (on
Windows and Mac at least). And the basic features are free.

